# Inverkip Power Station Chimney Demolition



## HorZa (Jul 31, 2013)

Spent a few hours on Sunday night looking for a good spot to watch the chimney coming down and it was well worth it. Didn't want to post this in as a report as it wasn't really an explore but thought people might want to see it regardless. A video of the demolition and a short timelapse leading up to it:

[ame]http://youtu.be/mNiRDCFnpVg[/ame]


A shot of the last sunset the chimney ever saw:


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 31, 2013)

Great time-lapse and love that shot! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 31, 2013)

Superb that


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 31, 2013)

Cool but sad. Thanks for that.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ace video,thanks.


----------



## Fraz13 (Aug 1, 2013)

We were there as well, it was an amzing sight, the amout of people was incredible. Were you in the marina area? If so it must have been a nightmare trying to leave haha


----------



## Scaramanger (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice video work...


----------



## HorZa (Aug 2, 2013)

Fraz13 said:


> We were there as well, it was an amzing sight, the amout of people was incredible. Were you in the marina area? If so it must have been a nightmare trying to leave haha



Yeah we were at the marina beach. The worst bit was trying to just get off the beach though, but we took our time packing up our stuff and waited for the queue to die down. We parked at the carpark near the main road so walked past all the traffic jam pretty much which was nice


----------



## Fraz13 (Aug 6, 2013)

We were closer to the chimney, right beside the small sailing club, The beaches and rocks were heaving but we found a fairly quiet spot right on the main road with full view. I found it amazing when the boats all started to escape the dust cloud as it engulfed them all haha

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ka4rB1HJ7Kg&feature=share&list=UUC7cVzYFIFISocZ9e3kFXWQ[/ame]


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool! Thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 7, 2013)

I remember there being a chimney in plain view from our English class room at school and we all knew it was coming down that morning. Everyone kept sneaking a peep to catch it dropping but in the end all anyone actually spotted in real time was the dust cloud after the event!


----------

